# Name this hose!



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

This hose is leaking and I'm trying to figure out what it connects to on each end to explain to the dealer to order the part. Its right on top, the top end connects right under the distributer cap. Its right on top of the engine. I gave them the number ontop of the hose but they said that wasn't what they need.










It's leaking anti-freeze on the top portion of it, I tried tightening the clamp and it wasn't budging. 

I'm thinking of just draining out all the anti-freeze before I replace it. Any ideas of how to get the any trapped air out? I just open the cap on the reservoir tank and run the car till the level is right?


----------



## jo31b (Oct 24, 2007)

That picture is huge!

211 Water Hose & Piping :: Exhaust & Cooling :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Altima (L30) 1998-2001 :: CourtesyParts.com

I think it is 14055m and that should be the Nissan number.

I would hope the Nissan parts guy would have at least as detailed a parts system as we have access to. 

It looks like it connects to the "water pipe" and "thermostat housing inlet".


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Bypass hole part of the cooling system, fyi there is only 3 hoses that carry anti freeze, lower and upper radiator and this bypass hose. It looked like just the smallest dent on the inside of the hose was spraying out anti-freeze. 


I ordered a new one from nissanwholesaleparts.com....canceled the order 12 hours later because the local parts store called and said they had the hose there. They said it was in shipping already and couldn't cancel it. Got it 2 weeks later, today, box was smashed up. and there was a hose that in no way resembled that hose or what I ordered from the site. Now they want $7 to ship it back to get my $15 back. Don't ever order from this place. :lame:


----------

